# Bosch 1617EVS



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I have the Bosch 1617...While the height adjustment does work it leaves a lot to be desired.I would rather not have the setup like with the adjustment from the top.Well I can skip using that and still adjust from the bottom.It leaves a lot to be desired......Not quality at all....a piece of junk...Router itself Im sure is ok but this adjustment is ugh!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What specifically don't you like about it (that makes it "junk"..."not quality at all")? Did you try it before you bought it?
I have one and have absolutely no problem with depth adjustments. It does take a few uses to get used to it, I will admit


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you considered a separate lift...? The 1617 motor would come and mount in the lift...for example, the Jessem...

I don't think you'll get anything different in a different router...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Flutemaker said:


> I have the Bosch 1617...While the height adjustment does work it leaves a lot to be desired but this adjustment is ugh!


specifically why???...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

The Bosch ‘lift’ action of the plunge base is useless under a table - believe me i tried to make mine work, but it works fine above board. I went with the Jessem Rout-R-Lift II and fitted it to the Bosch RA1181 table - required a 1/16” trimming on all edges of the phenolic base. Used Bosch leveling hardware and made holes for snugging in place.

For $189 it is the a great value and works very well. The router motor mounts and releases easily via a hex bolt. Build quality is excellent. Highly recommend.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, hold on guys; Mike specifically said 11617*EVS*That's the fixed base...no mention of a plunge base. Frankly, if you have the *EVSPK* you have _both fixed and plunge_; why would you try and mount the plunge base when you have a perfectly good fixed base to mount in the table?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> OK, hold on guys; Mike specifically said 11617*EVS*That's the fixed base...no mention of a plunge base. Frankly, if you have the *EVSPK* you have _both fixed and plunge_; why would you try and mount the plunge base when you have a perfectly good fixed base to mount in the table?


guys??? 

plural???

*DAN!!!!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That sounds like SWMBO calling; "*DAN!!!*"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> That sounds like SWMBO calling; "*DAN!!!*"


Should I change that to *!!!""DANIEL""!!!*


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

The Bosch 1617 evs clamp/release doesnt work smooth at all.It is coarse and hard to turn. Ive messed with it and tried to make it work.But it won't do good.I would be satisfied if I could just take the base away and just reach under the table and adjust it up as needed but the adjustment is coarse.....hard.It will work but not like my Milwaukee used to at all..The clamp /whole mechanism on it is a piece of junk!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Flutemaker said:


> The Bosch 1617 EVS clamp/release doesn't work smooth at all.It is coarse and hard to turn. Ive messed with it and tried to make it work.But it won't do good.I would be satisfied if I could just take the base away and just reach under the table and adjust it up as needed but the adjustment is coarse.....hard.It will work but not like my Milwaukee used to at all..The clamp /whole mechanism on it is a piece of junk!


Mike...
what is hard to turn???
the fine depth adjustment knob???
there is no clamp release to turn... it's a flip lever...
you don't open the lock you can't turn the depth knob...
you are unlocking the holding clamp before you attempt to change depth setting, ain'tja???
if you have force turned the depth knob past it's stops you have probably broken the retainer E clip...
if the motor isn't correctly installed into the base's keyways adjustment will be very difficult...
if the locking lever is over adjusted it won't allow the motor to move freely...

Start on page 11 of your owner's manual and make sure the motor is installed correctly in the base...
Make sure the coarse adjustment lever is adjusted correctly...
Center the fine adjustment screw w/o the motor in the base... 
if it still turns hard w/o the motor in the base - you tore something up by force turning it...

now reinstall the motor... (page 11)
refer to page 12 for depth setting...


.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> OK, hold on guys; Mike specifically said 11617*EVS*That's the fixed base...no mention of a plunge base. Frankly, if you have the *EVSPK* you have _both fixed and plunge_; why would you try and mount the plunge base when you have a perfectly good fixed base to mount in the table?


My bad. Yes, the fixed base is the culprit. The plunge is fine - I like it just fine. But that ‘lift’ feature on the fixed is a kludge. Compared to the Jessem or any of the other true lifts, Bosch walked away from making a proper tool here. Their base controls are even more difficult to use under a table top. Sorry to be so adamant but I fought with mine too long.

The Jessem is effortless, has a lock and is rugged. You can position the motor as you like - no freaking ‘slot’ to fight with - which also allows for dealing with longer bits very easy. Adjustment is a breeze with the smooth height crank - I use one finger to raise and lower. Combined with the Bosch RA1181 table, it will have the dual switching for DC as well. My vacuum/dust cyclone unit is part of the cart I built and it does the trick!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> Mike...
> what is hard to turn???
> the fine depth adjustment knob???
> there is no clamp release to turn... it's a flip lever...
> ...


Its very possible that I did the same thing with mine. It worked just great when I first installed it, but now it will not raise or lower the router at all with the top of the table allen wrench adjustment. I have to do the adjustments from under the table.
Page 11 you say.??
I will have to go back over that and see if I can fix it.
Now, where is that manual?
Stick, can you come by and take a look at it for me?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> Its very possible that I did the same thing with mine. It worked just great when I first installed it, but now it will not raise or lower the router at all with the top of the table allen wrench adjustment. I have to do the adjustments from under the table.
> Page 11 you say.??
> I will have to go back over that and see if I can fix it.
> Now, where is that manual?
> Stick, can you come by and take a look at it for me?


the manual is posted..
sure I can come by...
put the coffee on...
or should I bring my own...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I jimmied my C-clip too. That was the straw that broke this camel’s back. Hope you ind a solution to this issue, Dave.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

After having problems with a Rockler lift drifting with a 1617 motor, I sold the lift and instead of buying another,better lift, I just consigned the 1617s to freehand use and bought a Triton TRA001 which has a built in lift capability just by removing the plunge spring. In many cases, I've wound up using a Colt instead of the larger 1617s for light duty cuts.

I also had some problems when I first got the Bosch, but it was because I didn't read the manual so I didn't realize there was a key slot in the base. I never had a problem after that. I bought the EVSPK kit, then a second motor only for the table. Thus two machines.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

REAL men don't read/need manuals! (or maps)
LOL!!!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the manual is posted..
> sure I can come by...
> put the coffee on...
> or should I bring my own...


But you'll have to stand outside. Remember... social distancing!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> But you'll have to stand outside. Remember... social distancing!


that'll work out...


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here I always thought a manual was a transmission that you have to shift. LOL


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It IS; why do you ask?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

No, No, No...! It's another word for hard work...manual labor...


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Mike...
> what is hard to turn???
> the fine depth adjustment knob???
> there is no clamp release to turn... it's a flip lever...
> ...


I have torn nothing up ,,,,not forced anything ! It is correctly installed !


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys have a great day.Im out of here!


----------



## pete57 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi Flutemaker

Sounds like your router is faulty and should returned for warranty repair.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

pete57 said:


> Hi Flutemaker
> 
> Sounds like your router is faulty and should returned for warranty repair.


The base isn’t faulty, just a bugger to use. I’ve been through what he’s describing...


----------



## Arankaspar1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks for the manual. Anyone figure out what size T-bolt would best fit for replacing that useless E-clip?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Arankaspar1


----------

